# 40 Gallon Breeder - Mikula



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been asked to put up some photos of the most recent batch of F1 C. gibberosa Mikula fry (my wild male "Tau" is their father). I have these 47 fry in a 40-gallon breeder tank. Today is "Day 95" from when they were spawned. They are approximately 1.25"

Here are the pics. If you would like to see the images larger, please click on the images as some have been size to 1200 wide.

This is the FTS of the 40-gallon breeder tank


I liked this image because the two fry on the left look like they are going to "go to blows" and the fry in the center is watching the action. Must be two "would be" alpha males.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's the F1 Mikula juvies in the 72-gallon bow front tank. There was 51 in this batch (again, my wild male "Tau" was their father). I resisted the urge to sell them all and I kept the last 20 for myself as a personal grow out group. They are 5.5 months old.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

They are looking good. Are you looking to get rid of any?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

This is my F0 male "Tau" (posted before)...

I'm done (photo request is complete)  For those that have seen some of these before, please forgive me. Thought I'd keep them in one place so I can just copy the URL to this thread and paste/email it as needed.

*Cyphotilapia gibberosa Zaire Blue (Mikula)*


----------



## Websterzx10r1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for this was wondering about the 40 gallon breeder as a juvenille grow out for 16 tropheus and i see you have 47. mines are smaller than yours.


----------



## jimithing (Dec 22, 2012)

Just curious what settings you're using on your camera. Im a newbie to photography. Got a Canon 70D and still learning how to use it. thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jimithing said:


> Just curious what settings you're using on your camera. Im a newbie to photography. Got a Canon 70D and still learning how to use it. thanks


I shoot in RAW and the settings in my fish room are usually something close to....

No flash
1/60 or 1/80
1600 ISO (I reduce luminance in Adobe camera RAW)
f/4.5 or f/5.0

White balance is usually set to Cloudy

Hope that helps 

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing fish!!


----------



## 801boon (Jun 9, 2014)

What type of lighting are you using? Looks great


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

801boon said:


> What type of lighting are you using? Looks great


Copied from another post...


Razzo said:


> Lighting: I have played around with various light bulbs and combinations of different light bulbs to find a light that is most pleasing to my eye. What I seem to like the best, ended up being a hodgepodge mixture of different bulbs. My fixtures are nothing fancy, just two 48" T8 shop lights from a local hardware store (each fixture can utilize up to four T8 bulbs; however, I only use two bulbs in each fixture). Each 48" fixture has the following two bulbs in them:
> 
> 1) Hagen T8 Power-Glo 48" Fluorescent Bulb 40W
> 
> ...


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice fish

What foods do you feed them?


----------

